# What is this sprayer worth?



## dawes11 (Jan 21, 2009)

So I have 2 sprayers and want to sell my older one. Its a 1994 spray force 225 gallon, single tank. I have 175' of hose and a binks gun on it. Fresh coat of paint runs good and compressor is good. Just wondering what do you guys think my used value is for selling it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Probably can't give it away right now. I had the same rig but 175 gal. before I bought a new twin 350 in 2001. I only got $2200 for mine in the fall of '01, and things were selling much better then. I saw a twin tank for sale a while back for $7000, but don't believe it ever sold.


----------



## jpool (Jul 1, 2009)

I think Darren is right.


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

Probably sell for as much as $5,000 if you can find the right buyer. If I saw it on ebay I would expect to see a reserve of around $7,000 and no bids.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

american spray gave us 3000 for trade on a 1995 150 gallon w/ 200' hose binks gun in great shape then i think they sold it for around 9000$


----------

